# My Girl Ginger



## afitzg (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello, I'm going to try to post a picture of my psycho-puppy (also known as Ginger) in order to learn how to post pictures so I can put up ones of our bettas as well. She's 13 years old, and still manages to live up to her nick-name


I hope this works


----------



## afitzg (Dec 9, 2015)

Please pardon the mess. We were packing at the time


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Adorable! I love dogs, but don't have the time. That's why I have fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nothing like a Shih Tzu! Or anything with Shih Tzu genes. ;-)

She's a real cutie!


----------



## afitzg (Dec 9, 2015)

Thank you. And yes, RusselTheShihTzu, that's very true.


----------

